# Changing Screen Resolution with C++



## mussavcom (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi,

Is there any function to change the computer's resolution (800x600, 1024x768, etc.) using C/C++?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Well if this is for windows, then check out the "accepted answer" on the following page.

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Programming/Programming_Languages/Cplusplus/Q_20805745.html

The program does compile, and I can successfully change my resolution

example usage:

program 1024 768 32

The only problem is, when it swithes, it does'n keep my refresh rate like does when I switch with display properties.

Here's something else to checkout

http://www.codeproject.com/tips/resswitch.asp


----------

